# How to get alerts for certain keywords in bargain deals and sightings



## ski_sierra (Apr 9, 2019)

Hello,

I'm a new TUG member. I'm wondering if there is a way to get email alerts for certain keywords. I'm in the market for couple of weeks and I'd like to know when somebody posts about them.

Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 9, 2019)

you can "watch" the bargain deals forum and sightings to get alerts when new threads are posted...these alerts would give you the title of the threads in your email.

i do not know of any way to be alerted only when specific keywords come up in posts however.


----------



## ski_sierra (Apr 9, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> i do not know of any way to be alerted only when specific keywords come up in posts however.



Ok. Good to know.


----------

